
Microsoft Edge Team Reddit AMA - thelarkinn
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/c094uf/hi_reddit_were_the_team_behind_microsoft_edge_and
======
stephenr
As expected no answer to the questions asking why they sold out the web and
handed more control to google.

